# как бы не так



## omiraze

Hello,
I would be happy to have an explanation for the following expression:
как бы не так
What does it mean ?
Thanks


----------



## Rosett

Ироническое отрицание.


----------



## enruspa

This is usually used to show that someone´s opinion is totally wrong or even opposite to the facts. And yes, this word combination has ironic shade.


----------



## -anna-

Rosett +1
Something like "The deuce a bit!", meaning "*of course not*"


----------



## einy

Being translated literally, it is something like "it could not be like that!". So, the meaning is "what you say is not true since it could be (or it is) opposite!"


----------



## Sobakus

einy said:


> Being translated literally, it is something like "it could not be like that!". So, the meaning is "what you say is not true since it could be (or it is) opposite!"



Err, no, actually literally it means "how could it not be so!", somewthing like "Yeah, right" in English.


----------



## Ptak

Depending on context, it can have slightly different meanings. For example:

- Отдай это мне! (Give it to me!)
*- Как бы не так! (No way! Like hell!)*


----------



## Rosett

Ptak said:


> - Отдай это мне! (Give it to me!)
> *- Как бы не так! (No way! Like hell!)*


Насмешливое 'попробуй отбери!' вместо 'не отдам!'


----------



## Ptak

Rosett said:


> Насмешливое 'попробуй отбери!' вместо 'не отдам!'


Что, простите?


----------



## Rosett

Ptak said:


> Что, простите?


Значение "как бы не так' в Вашем примере.


----------



## Ptak

Rosett said:


> Значение "как бы не так' в Вашем примере.


Значение "Как бы не так!" в моем примере - это "No way! Like hell!". Если объяснять на русском, то никакого "попробуй отбери" там не подразумевается. Там именно "не отдам". И совершенно не обязательно насмешливое.


----------



## Tomarenko

No way! Nothing of the sort!


----------



## Selyd

rosett said:


> Ироническое отрицание.


В словаре Ефремова дано такое толкование:
*Как Бы Не Так частица разг.-сниж.* - 1. Употр. при выражении категорического _*несогласия*_ или _*отказа*_ от чего-л.
Пример:
Разговор ворона и лисы в сказке "*Как Бы Не Так*"
_Пролетев немного, ворон сел на уступ скалы и закаркал:
— Кар-кар!
— Ну, падай же вниз, на камни! — закричала лиса.
— Как бы не так! — каркнул ворон и засмеялся.
_


----------



## Rosett

Selyd said:


> _— Как бы не так! — каркнул ворон и засмеялся._


засмеялся.
Отказ с насмешкой.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> засмеялся.
> Отказ с насмешкой.



Если бы насмешка содержалась в самом выражении, не было бы нужды о ней упоминать.

"Вы думаете, говорит, от ветру я, что ли, заболела, от простуды? Как бы не так!" [В. Г. Короленко. Чудная (1880)] (И никто не смеется. Не до смеху, однако.)


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Если бы насмешка содержалась в самом выражении, не было бы нужды о ней упоминать.
> 
> "Вы думаете, говорит, от ветру я, что ли, заболела, от простуды? Как бы не так!" [В. Г. Короленко. Чудная (1880)] (И никто не смеется. Не до смеху, однако.)


Высказывание ироническое в адрес тех, кто думает иначе.

Ворон ответил иронически, а потом засмеялся над лисой.


----------



## Maroseika

Ирония может быть только в контексте, равно как угроза, разочарование и много чего еще. В самом выражении никакой иронии я не вижу. http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....=%EA%E0%EA%20%E1%FB%20%ED%E5%20%F2%E0%EA&p=20


----------



## Rosett

Чтобы никто не подумал, что она от ветру заболела? Это и так ясно.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Чтобы никто не подумал, что она от ветру заболела? Это и так ясно.


Все-таки попробуйте посмотреть примеры по ссылке. Среди нескольких сотен случаев встречается, конечно, и ирония, но далеко не в большинстве случаев.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

In many contexts, a good English equivalent for "как бы не так!" ("размечтался!") is "you wish!"


----------

